# Birote Mexican Sourdough



## chef sherry v (May 3, 2015)

Has anyone had experience making a birote sourdough (it's made with beer, lime and eggs)? Tips or advice? Any good formulas out there?

Cheers...and thanks!

Chef Sherry


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Found this sorry there has not been much help with this thread.


----------



## chef sherry v (May 3, 2015)

Thank you, Nicko! Every bit of information is appreciated.  Cheers!

Chef Sherry


----------

